# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεόραση 2 καλωδίων και παλια θυροτηλέφωνα 4+1

## nisfa

Καλησπέρα,
Σε μια παλιά πολυκατοικία 5 διαμερισμάτων ειναι εγκατεστημένο θυροτηλέφωνο BPT με τροφοδοτικο TRA/100 και ενισχυτή AMP/100. 

Γενικά ειναι ρημάδι και πρότεινα να αναβαθμίσουμε το σύστημα σε Θυροτηλεοραση και μόνο που δεν με βρίσανε. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει άλλη καλωδίωση απο το διαμέρισμα μου εκτός απο το κλασικό 4+1. 

Βρήκα Θυροτηλεοραση ατομική κάτω απο 200€ με δυο (2) μόνο καλώδια και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω να αν δουλέψει χρησιμοποιώντας απο το διαμέρισμα μου το COMMON (γείωση ; ) και το άλλο καλώδιο απο την μπουτονιέρα για το BUZZER, που ειναι το μόνο (σε κάθε διαμέρισμα) που δεν ειναι παράλληλο με τα αλλα, δηλαδή ειναι αποκλειστικά δικό μου.

Όπως σας είπα κανεις δεν θελει να αλλάξει τιποτα, οποτε η άλλη λύση ειναι να περάσω εξωτερικό καλώδιο απο το διαμέρισμα μου στην είσοδο, αλλα και σ΄αυτό γκρινιάζουν οτι θα χαλάσει την "εικόνα" της πολυκατοικίας και μιας και ειμαι στον τελευταίο όροφο ειναι πολυ βαβούρα να το κάνω ετσι κι αλλιώς. 

Αν δεν γίνεται ετσι όπως σας είπα, μηπως ξέρει κάποιος κάποια ασύρματη λύση που να πιάνει σίγουρα 5 ορόφους πάνω ; (Έστω μόνο εικόνα και για ήχο αφήνω τα παλιά).

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## her

Όχι δεν μπορείς να ενώσεις το κοινό από τις δυο μπουτονιέρες. Ασύρματη λύση δεν υπαρχή και μάλιστα αξιόπιστη.

----------


## alpha uk

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKATCO-Wirel...809?nav=SEARCH

----------


## alpha uk

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/SY-2-4G-Wire...419?nav=SEARCH

----------


## plouf

δεν μπορεις να ενωσεις κοινο , λυση ειναι το καλώδιο απο έξω προσεκτρικά


η πρόταση του γιαννη βλεπω ειναι στα 2.4ghz (wifi) αμφιφάλω πολυ αν φτάνει τα 100 μεταρα (οχι 300 ) και πάντα χωρις εμποδια, οχι να περασει 5 οροφους

επιπροσθετως αν κανει εστς το 1/3 απο ότι λέει σιγουρα θα εκπεμπει ΕΚΤΟΣ όριων (<20 dBm (100 mW))

----------


## stam1982

Μπορεις να βαλεις μια καμερα στην εισοδο και να την συνδεσεις στον ενισχυτη της τηλεορασης.Ετσι θα εχετε ολοι εικονα.
Το προβλημα σιυ ειναι η εικονα η δε λειτουργει το ολο συστημα;

----------


## plouf

μα και έτσι χρειαζεται καλώδιο εως τον ενισχυτή που λογικα ειναι στον 5 οροφο....

----------


## alpha uk

Έχουν  τοποθετηθεί σε διαμερίσματα , πρώτου καί δεύτερου ορόφου, καί επικοινωνούν σωστά . Ο Χρήστος έχει δίκαιο , δέν είναι καί ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί,. Αυτά  πού είναι αξιόλογα κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο , από £500 καί πάνω, μία άλλη εκδοχή είναι καί αυτών μέ (sim card ) αλλά καί πάλι  μιλάμε από £300 καί πάνω

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το κοινό (ή και κάποιο άλλο εκτός από του μικροφώνου);

----------


## aktis

@Φιλιππος 
Δεν εχω βρει service manual απο κανένα σύστημα θυροτηλεόρασης 2 καλωδίων  (υπάρχει άραγε κανένα ; )  αλλά τα περισσότερα χρησιμοποιούν καλωδίωση χωρίς πολικότητα και πιθανότατα το ένα καλώδιο δεν είναι  απλή γείωση αλλα μεταφέρει υψίσυχνο βίντεο οπότε θα δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο άλλο ( παλιό ) σύστημα . Ακόμα και να γινόταν όμως , φαντάσου να πάθει κάτι το παλιό σύστημα και να κατηγορούν μετά τον Φάνη ότι φταίει η παρέμβαση του
@Φανης
Οσο για το περι ρημαδιου Φάνη , όλα τα παλιά συστήματα επισκευάζονται σχετικά εύκολα σε αντίθεση με πολλά καινούρια που ειναι μιας χρήσης ...

----------


## FILMAN

Τί σημασία έχει τί κάνει το καλώδιο; Αν ήταν γείωση δηλαδή δεν θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα; Πιστεύω ότι έχει αρκετές πιθανότητες να δουλέψει αν και ίσως με πρόβλημα (π.χ. να χαλάει η εικόνα αν κάποιος πατάει στο θυροτηλέφωνο το κουμπί για να ανοίξει η πόρτα)

----------


## OPTIMUS

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα
Θα σου πώ ότι εγώ το χω κάνει με το common και την επιστροφή και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.Το σύστημα θυροτηλεόρασης που έβαλα και βάζω στοιχίζει πιο πολύ απο ότι αυτό που βρήκες αλλά μου δίνει ( υποθέτω) και παραπάνω λειτουργίες Αυτό που θα προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα είναι το άνοιγμα της πόρτας , κυπρί.Εκεί θα χρειαστείς ή μια ξερή επαφή στην οθόνη σου , ή ένα ρελέ στην καινούργια σου μπουτονιέρα ή μια επαφή ρελέ ενσωματωμένη στην καινούργια σου μπουτονιέρα.Μην επιχειρήσεις να συνδέσεις παράλληλα γιατί υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος να κάψεις ή να σου κάψουν κάτι.Το σύστημα της BPT το υποστηρίζουμε στο 100% για οποιοδήποτε service χρειαστεί.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.





> Καλησπέρα,
> Σε μια παλιά πολυκατοικία 5 διαμερισμάτων ειναι εγκατεστημένο θυροτηλέφωνο BPT με τροφοδοτικο TRA/100 και ενισχυτή AMP/100. 
> 
> Γενικά ειναι ρημάδι και πρότεινα να αναβαθμίσουμε το σύστημα σε Θυροτηλεοραση και μόνο που δεν με βρίσανε. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει άλλη καλωδίωση απο το διαμέρισμα μου εκτός απο το κλασικό 4+1. 
> 
> Βρήκα Θυροτηλεοραση ατομική κάτω απο 200€ με δυο (2) μόνο καλώδια και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω να αν δουλέψει χρησιμοποιώντας απο το διαμέρισμα μου το COMMON (γείωση ; ) και το άλλο καλώδιο απο την μπουτονιέρα για το BUZZER, που ειναι το μόνο (σε κάθε διαμέρισμα) που δεν ειναι παράλληλο με τα αλλα, δηλαδή ειναι αποκλειστικά δικό μου.
> 
> Όπως σας είπα κανεις δεν θελει να αλλάξει τιποτα, οποτε η άλλη λύση ειναι να περάσω εξωτερικό καλώδιο απο το διαμέρισμα μου στην είσοδο, αλλα και σ΄αυτό γκρινιάζουν οτι θα χαλάσει την "εικόνα" της πολυκατοικίας και μιας και ειμαι στον τελευταίο όροφο ειναι πολυ βαβούρα να το κάνω ετσι κι αλλιώς. 
> 
> ...

----------


## street

δηλαδη δεν δουλευουν αυτα τον δυο καλωδιων σε ραζιμ ?

----------


## OPTIMUS

Καλημέρα 
Το καλώδιο ραζίμ ( μπλέ κόκκινο τηλεφωνικό) ίσως να είναι και το πλέον ιδανικό κοινό καλώδιο για θυροτηλεοράσεις 2 καλωδίων καθώς η διατομή του και η συστροφή του επιτρέπει την καλύτερη μεταφορά εικόνας και ήχου στα ψηφιακά συστήματα.Το παραπάνω φυσικά δεν ισχύει για όλα τα ψηφιακά συστήματα 2 καλωδίων καθώς στο παρελθόν έχω δοκιμάσει 2 συγκεκριμένες μάρκες οι οποίες όμως δεν είχαν σωστή ανταπόκριση των λειτουργιών τους με ραζίμ. Ήθελαν διατομή 1 καρέ ακόμη και για απόσταση 10 μέτρων που θεωρείται πολύ μικρή.Πολλές φορές δεν παίρνεις ότι πληρώνεις!!!
Καλό θα ήταν πρίν την αγορά να συμβουλευόμαστε το manual με τις αποστάσεις και τις διατομές του κατασκευαστή.





> δηλαδη δεν δουλευουν αυτα τον δυο καλωδιων σε ραζιμ ?

----------


## street

ε ωραια  , και γιατι δεν λες τις μαρκες που δεν λειτουργησαν  εφοσον τις δοκιμασες ? μην την πατησουμε και μεις  ......






> Ήθελαν διατομή 1 καρέ ακόμη και για απόσταση 10 μέτρων



ελα μου ?????

----------


## OPTIMUS

Καλημέρα 
Επίτρεψέ μου να μην αναφερθώ στις μάρκες για να μην τις κακοδιαφημίσω.
Η μία εξ αυτών είναι και αρκετά γνωστή μάλιστα.
Απλά για να μην την ξαναπατήσουμε ,τουλάχιστον για όσους απο εμάς αποτελεί βασικό κομμάτι εργασίας , καλό θα ήταν να ανατρέξουμε πρίν την αγορά στις προδιαγραφές του κατασκευαστή.








> ε ωραια  , και γιατι δεν λες τις μαρκες που δεν λειτουργησαν  εφοσον τις δοκιμασες ? μην την πατησουμε και μεις  ......
> 
> 
> 
> ελα μου ?????

----------


## JOUN

> ε ωραια  , και γιατι δεν λες τις μαρκες που δεν λειτουργησαν  εφοσον τις δοκιμασες ? μην την πατησουμε και μεις  ......
> 
> 
> 
> ελα μου ?????



Θελει διατομη τουλαχιστον 1 τ.χ για συνδεση καμερας εισοδου με οροφο και τουλαχιστον 1.5 τ.χ για συνδεση τροφοδοτικου με καμερα ακομη και για αποσταση 10 μετρων.

----------

